# advice booking flight please



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi, I travel to italy on a regular basis, I fly from Stanstead as it is near to my home, and with good old ryanair?!? Tried to book flight today, did not need travel insurance, so tried to bypass that by inputting 'no thanks', went on to continue, but the screen went dark and a pop up blocked the process, it was advice to get AXA travel insurance, I went back to the start 3 times, but each time it blocked on this, I could not even say yesto this insurance! anyone else had this problem, and if so, how did you book flight wit hout insurance? It has never happened to me before.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Bunty.

Start again take the insurance and then when you get to the checkout unclick the insurance.
Hope this helps

Maiden


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

i never take insurance and i think that the last time i booked..a couple of weeks ago...i just clicked on no thanks and got through to the next stage


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

sheilamarsco said:


> i never take insurance and i think that the last time i booked..a couple of weeks ago...i just clicked on no thanks and got through to the next stage


Thats what normally happens to me, could not get off that page, so again I will go back to start and try cancelling insurance at final bit, last time I booked with them my confirmation gave the wrong times of flights which were no good to me re commuting from L'Aquila and back to Ciampino, tried to explain this to customer services, they were awful, just kept going with 'broken record' technique, hit a brick wall with them, ended up me having to pay £100.00 to change 2 return flights, I will be watching and double checking this time, feel ripped of, but service useful to me, don't want to have to travel to another London airport, at a cost to me, well, here goes........


----------



## Donna773 (Dec 12, 2010)

bunty16 said:


> Hi, I travel to italy on a regular basis, I fly from Stanstead as it is near to my home, and with good old ryanair?!? Tried to book flight today, did not need travel insurance, so tried to bypass that by inputting 'no thanks', went on to continue, but the screen went dark and a pop up blocked the process, it was advice to get AXA travel insurance, I went back to the start 3 times, but each time it blocked on this, I could not even say yesto this insurance! anyone else had this problem, and if so, how did you book flight wit hout insurance? It has never happened to me before.


The word 'Ryanair' tells me everything. Be careful what you click on - a friend of mine recently booked and paid for Ryanair flights from Liverpool to Alicante and back, and immediately realised he had done it all in reverse. It was a genuine mistake but when he called Ryanair they were really unhelpful and made him pay the entire amount all over again. The whole saga is on my blog.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Donna773 said:


> The word 'Ryanair' tells me everything. Be careful what you click on - a friend of mine recently booked and paid for Ryanair flights from Liverpool to Alicante and back, and immediately realised he had done it all in reverse. It was a genuine mistake but when he called Ryanair they were really unhelpful and made him pay the entire amount all over again. The whole saga is on my blog.


The same thing happened to me!!! When booking flights for myself and my son, return flights, a blip happened and all my flights were in reverse, like your friend I had to pay to have the tickets changed, cost me an extra £140.00!!! so people, check and double check before you pay. Otherwise, I am glad they operate, as the cost of getting to italy frequently would be a lot more money!!lane:


----------



## Donna773 (Dec 12, 2010)

bunty16 said:


> The same thing happened to me!!! When booking flights for myself and my son, return flights, a blip happened and all my flights were in reverse, like your friend I had to pay to have the tickets changed, cost me an extra £140.00!!! so people, check and double check before you pay. Otherwise, I am glad they operate, as the cost of getting to italy frequently would be a lot more money!!lane:


Fortunately that has never happened to me personally but does anyone know if other airlines also make you pay for the whole thing all over again as Ryanair do? Or do they just make a charge for amending the flight details? To me, Ryanair are exactly the opposite of what they say they are (the World's Most Popular Airline and also the cheapest). But they'll love all this because they work on the basis that any publicity is good publicity, no matter how bad.


----------



## mickisue (Mar 17, 2011)

If this happens in the future, one thing that may help is to erase all your current "cookies". For all intents and purposes, you then will have never been to the Ryanair site, and they will treat your reservation as brand new.


----------



## Ian B (Nov 25, 2010)

Just another cautionary note about Ryanair, and specifically about their gift vouchers, of which I received a couple as Christmas presents. Be advised, unlike most other vouchers, any remaining balance after the first use is automatically rendered void. For example, if you have a voucher worth €100 and you book a flight to the value of €20, then the remaining balance of €80 is nullified. I discovered this the hard way. Scandalous, but hardly surprising.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ian B said:


> Just another cautionary note about Ryanair, and specifically about their gift vouchers, of which I received a couple as Christmas presents. Be advised, unlike most other vouchers, any remaining balance after the first use is automatically rendered void. For example, if you have a voucher worth €100 and you book a flight to the value of €20, then the remaining balance of €80 is nullified. I discovered this the hard way. Scandalous, but hardly surprising.


its easy to knock ryanair but where woul we be whithout out them . inow for one my holiday let would go down the drain . anyone who would like to start up an air line with a fleet of new plane maitaine the fuil them fly them and offer low prices go ahead


----------

